# Rain or Snow 11/3 & 11/4



## John W (Nov 4, 2010)

So, I am sure I am not the only city slicker wondering what's happening up north. It's POURING down here.  Is it snowing in the upper elevations of VT and NY???  Is it going to stay snow??  What's the forcast?  I am reading rain on Weather Channel and NOAA


----------



## WJenness (Nov 4, 2010)

Unfortunately, a lot of the wet stuff...

-w


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 4, 2010)

according to poster on KZone Killington is getting snow at higher elevations


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 4, 2010)

there is some blue near Rutland.


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 4, 2010)

Summit snows turns to slop today with warmer air aloft (rising snow levels) moving in.  Turning colder Friday night/Saturday.


----------



## John W (Nov 4, 2010)

Ughhhhhhhhhh.  Not so promising......  Yuck


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 4, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> there is some blue near Rutland.



that should be WAS... not is. :-(


----------



## John W (Nov 4, 2010)

@ skidork - only way to trust anything Killington or any other mountain says is to go to the Webcam and see what it's doing.  Needless to say you can trust WinChill - AZones accredited and AWESOME weather source!


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 4, 2010)

John W said:


> @ skidork - only way to trust anything Killington or any other mountain says is to go to the Webcam and see what it's doing.  Needless to say you can trust WinChill - AZones accredited and AWESOME weather source!



KZone poster = real person at Killington


----------



## k123 (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks like mount snow got a bunch of snow at the summit....


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 4, 2010)

I appreciate the kind words--actual reports, or "ground truth" from resort folks always help.  I try to stay in touch with them (and folks here) for those reports.  Probably looks like at least a good few inches to weigh some of those branches down.  This warm air is just going to eat up whatever fell this morning though.


----------



## John W (Nov 4, 2010)

That looks beautiful!!!!


----------



## WJenness (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, what's it doing where...

Looking OK at SR (we'll see what it looks like in the AM)






-w


----------

